# Circuito para la entrada de datos al puerto paralelo



## elnapster (May 25, 2009)

Buenos dias amigos !

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto de la universidad el cual requiere que envie y reciba datos desde el puerto paralelo, el envio de datos esta todo bien, pero ahora nuestra inquietud es de como recibir los datos del cirucuito y como se interpreta desde la PC , estamos trabajando con VB 6.0 y Windows XP.

Ustedes tendran un circuito y/o programa que nos pueda orientar sobre este tema ?

Muchas gracias de antemano !


----------



## tecnogirl (May 26, 2009)

elnapster: Revisa las especificaciones de tu computador porque, en general, el puerto paralelo es de solo salida y solo con un truco se pueden leer algunos pocos bits de datos. Eso hace que enviar datos es bastante simple, como ya lo has comprobado, pero la lectura es otro tema. Debes ver si tu PC tiene puerto paralelo bidireccional. Saludos.


----------



## elnapster (May 26, 2009)

Gracias amigo !

Como puedo ver eso ?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2009)

elnapster: La IBM introdujo el puerto paralelo bidireccional con la familia de PCs modelos PS/2. Para saber si tu PC tiene puerto bidireccional:

1. Mira el manual de tu PC (o motherboard).
2. Mira Windows/panel de control/puerto paralelo o donde este la información de configuracion de tu
    equipo y busca la información del puerto paralelo.
3. Con Google busca IBM PC puerto paralelo bidireccional
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2009)

La IBM introdujo el puerto paralelo bidireccional con la familia de PC modelo PS/2. Para saber si tu PC tiene puerto bidireccional:

1. Mira el manual de tu PC (o motherboad).
2. Mira Windows/panel de control/puerto paralelo o donde este la información de configuracion de tu
   equipo y busca la información del puerto paralelo.
3. Con Google busca IBM PC puerto paralelo bidireccional
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

Con cualquier puerto paralelo podés leer datos, sea bidireccional o nó. El mecanismo de lectura que *SIEMPRE* funciona sin hacer cosas raras es utilizar las líneas de el puerto de estado. Estas líneas son siempre de entrada, el problema es que solo hay cinco de ellas, y en algunas se leen los valores invertidos (hay que buscar por ahí información sobre el puerto paralelo, que hay una parva en internet y un buen sitio es http://www.beyondlogic.com).

Así que la forma de hacer la lectura es realizarla en dos nibbles (dos lecturas de cuatro bits cada una), una para la parte alta del byte, otro para la parte baja y luego juntar ambas mitades, haciendo previamente un juego de desplazamientos y operaciones XOR (todo por software) para poner los bits en la secuencia correcta...y si lo hacés en C no son mas de 5 instrucciones.

Desde el punto de vista del hardware, solo te hace falta un buffer octal 74LS244, un inversor que ande suelto por ahí (tipo 74LS14 o 74LS04 o cualquiera) para manejar las entradas de habilitación de las salidas (OE) en forma complementaria , para poner los 4 bits mas significativos o los 4 bits menos significativos en las lineas del bus de estado del puerto paralelo, y alguna linea de salida del puerto que esté libre para comandar cual nibble lees (o usas dos lineas y te ahorras el inversor).

En pocas palabras, con un chip muuuyyy barato y cinco líneas de código podés leer 8 bits por el puerto paralelo de *CUALQUIER PC*, sin importar que tan sofisticado sea el puerto, por que solo opera en modo SPP.

Saludos!


----------



## elnapster (May 29, 2009)

Guaw ! muchas gracias amigos, lo voy a probar y cualquier cosita  les comento


----------

